# what to do with 1/4" plywood.



## gshock (Jul 26, 2007)

I used to work for a company that built shipping crates, and they gave away a lot of scrap 1/4" plywood. These are small sizes, as plywood goes, typically 24" x 36" sheets. Some are bigger or smaller than that, and I've also got some that are 24" x 96", roughly. I'm trying to figure out what to do with them. I was planning on using them to build up the floor in the bathroom, and decided against it based on my uncle's advice (also a woodworker and master craftsman)... too much gluing and screwing (around?) to keep it from squeaking. I was thinking of making some holiday cutouts or something. Is it worth it to glue these sheets together to make any kind of small cabinetry?


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

No. Time to get creative:yes: drawer bottoms, if you make cabinets put divider or shelf where joint will break, things like that. If it is not good quality then maybe feed a dumpster
JackM


----------



## gshock (Jul 26, 2007)

skymaster said:


> No. Time to get creative:yes: drawer bottoms, if you make cabinets put divider or shelf where joint will break, things like that. If it is not good quality then maybe feed a dumpster
> JackM


It's CDX, I think. It's not great quality, but it's useful for something. It's just going to take me some time to figure out what. 

I'm not doing anything with cabinets right now. I'm remodeling my house and it's mostly rough carpentry work. I'll see what I can come up with. Thanks for the suggestions. They will come in handy when I get to that part of the remodeling phase. :blink:


----------



## jacksimpk (Jul 27, 2007)

Build a boat - epoxy both sides. Probably not the best for that either. 

No really, most 1/4 inch stock is used for drawer bottoms or cabinet backs. You can use it to make a shoe rack for your wife's closet. I've seen some nice saw blade storage cabinets for the garage that have 1/4 inch dividers for the blades. You could make some hardware storage drawers or trays for keeping screws in.

Most finish work is going to call for higher grade material than CDX. Most Cabinetry calls for even higher grade than that.


----------



## gshock (Jul 26, 2007)

jacksimpk said:


> Build a boat - epoxy both sides. Probably not the best for that either.
> 
> No really, most 1/4 inch stock is used for drawer bottoms or cabinet backs. You can use it to make a shoe rack for your wife's closet. I've seen some nice saw blade storage cabinets for the garage that have 1/4 inch dividers for the blades. You could make some hardware storage drawers or trays for keeping screws in.
> 
> Most finish work is going to call for higher grade material than CDX. Most Cabinetry calls for even higher grade than that.


Jack, thanks for the tips. I like those ideas. I can find a lot of storage spaces that need organizing, and foyer shoe cubbies. I wasn't planning on making anything too fancy, just utilitarian. 

Thanks again.


----------



## jacksimpk (Jul 27, 2007)

shoe cubbies or pigeon holes is where you normally see 1/4 inch used. CDX will probably be a pain to put a nice coat of paint on. But, if it's at the bottom of a closet then really who's going to notice.


----------

